# n****s in the point aint changed. B5 Passat Sedan.



## Jayson13f (Jun 19, 2007)

Still got more work to do, Santi will post up all the info once its all done. 
Enjoy
















*Air by Santi*


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: n****s in the point aint changed. B5 Passat Sedan. (Jayson13f)*

i'm pretty stoked.


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

this is the worst ****ing thread ive ever seen!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (justrave)*

do work.


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: n****s in the point aint changed. B5 Passat Sedan. (Jayson13f)*

so ya bit the bullet?


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hm.....


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

You guys gonna get that subframe on the ground?


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (Taj Franz)*

I would enjoy some pictures


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

R those Brocks B2's??? if so...they get me excited in the pants


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Dangler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dangler* »_R those Brocks B2's??? if so...they get me excited in the pants

Nah, they are just Monets, basically the old Axis Milanos


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (rollininstyle2004)*

Santi where you at with these pictures??


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Sketchy-B)*

Wednesday or Thursday from what I hear we should see some finished shots.


----------



## Jayson13f (Jun 19, 2007)

ya Im waiting on some pix from Santi, so itll be soon


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (Jayson13f)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*

Hey Guys, my host wont let me upload pictures yet, so i'm working on that still. 
IF it doesnt work by tonight, i'll be using photobucket.
I have them ready, so i'm jsut waiting.


----------



## Jayson13f (Jun 19, 2007)

Santi, ur slacking hommie. Get to it son!!! DO WORK!!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Jayson13f)*

NO worries, I'll be uploading them in about 20 mins. They are all ready, got my host working!!


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

THIS BETTER NOT ****ING SUCK!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

B5.5 PAssat on Bilstein Coilovers. Shocks are maxed out, so w/o new coils that actually go low this is it. 
*
On jsut coils. 








My blank canvas. 
















shiny Tank!! 








Dual 480 compressors








Universal Aerosport for front, and Airhouse 1 for the rears. 








Baak2 Basic rear brackets. 








Trying to figure out layout, B5.5 PAssats have the stupid hump liek mk5's do....
















Built main support for tank, and compressors. Trying to avoid raising the floor too much. 
















**
Went ahead and sprayed the wood Satin black. 








Got things mounted up, and fittings tight. 
























then this Dinasour Daddy long Legs Spyder came out of nowhere... 
























Missed a few pictures. 
But cut up the frame, and painted it black as well. 








PAinted controller black too. 








then wired all the stuff up, relocated amp. 

















**
got rear bags all in








Got fronts in, easier than i thought. 








Then made the floor for the back. 








Got it all wrapped up in matching carpet. 
















then put the subs back in... 








Car all down. 








lil' poke! 









































**
Then got some shots by a bridge, fog creeped up real quik!! 








































Love this shot!! 









































**
then the day i was leaving we got some rolling shots. 








































then a picture of the controller all mounted up i forgot i didnt have. 
Made a small panel for it to rplace the ashtray. 








*


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

Looks good 
...but must go lower


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Nice work Santi. What is holding the fronts up? Mine sat a good bit lower then that...


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

my guess is the pss9's


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Gorgeous! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Santi)*

Nice Santi.


----------



## Jayson13f (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

Its my Bilsteins Jordan. They are maxed out. But I didnt get any pix of it rolling and all the way down. So the pix of it sitting my my dads driveway is the only one with it all down. But once I get some bank roll back, Ill buy some diff coils for it.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

there is a section of the front you can hack apart and weld back together to get the front even lower







just need a good welder







I know a guy here that can do it for a price. You just have to send me the fronts


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

here are some photos. 
when I bent the ends








how much shorter they got. I should have gone another inch or so though 








those things were money!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

^^ we need to have that done, but cut all of the small rod off, that'll give the car a good 1.5-2" drop easily. 

_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_Nice work Santi. What is holding the fronts up? Mine sat a good bit lower then that...

True, but you had a different bag that also compressed mroe, and shorter struts. 
The struts are maxed out, we had discussed having the bototm bracket cut, and rewelded but we didnt have the time to find anyone. 
Option 1 is cut and reweld them or use another set and do it to those. 
I know JAyson doesnt wanna hack up $1900 coils, but i think he will.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_^^ we need to have that done, but cut all of the small rod off, that'll give the car a good 1.5-2" drop easily. 
True, but you had a different bag that also compressed mroe, and shorter struts. 
The struts are maxed out, we had discussed having the bototm bracket cut, and rewelded but we didnt have the time to find anyone. 
Option 1 is cut and reweld them or use another set and do it to those. 
I know JAyson doesnt wanna hack up $1900 coils, but i think he will. 

I gotcha, I was just talking to Jayson about it. Still looks great, and your work is clean as always man!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

well the warrenty is void anyways







since he put bags on them 
I can have it done for like 100 bucks and he can do it with no rod left. I know its a hassle to ship them off but I am giving him an option.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_
I gotcha, I was just talking to Jayson about it. Still looks great, and your work is clean as always man!

Thank you. We had the KW's on there, but 1 of them is blown, otherwise we were gonna use those and cut those but we couldnt remove the helper springs off them either... 

_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_well the warrenty is void anyways







since he put bags on them 
I can have it done for like 100 bucks and he can do it with no rod left. I know its a hassle to ship them off but I am giving him an option.

thats true, well he has anotehr car, so leaving hte car w/o struts on for a week or w/e its a possibility, it's up to him if he wants to do it!


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

woww. amazing work Santi. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_here are some photos. 
when I bent the ends










Hahaha, that's sketchy as hell, brah.
Here's my shortened struts:








And rather than hacking up some expensive threaded coil over struts I'd rather shorten a regular Bilstein strut or something that is designed for a lower ride height, and then sell the front coils.


----------



## Jayson13f (Jun 19, 2007)

here we go, first you guys are freakin crazy if you think I wanna cut up a 5 month old and 1800 dollar set of coils.
Second, Im happy with the cr the way it is. when I feel froggy and do wanna change it, then Ill buy different coils and sell my Pss9s.
And I have gotten 30-40 PMs telling my I need to go lower. Some of you all need to read the thread and see why I CANT go lower. Im didnt do bags so I can have a sub framed Passat. I dont care about being lower then everyone else. I did it because I have trouble getting to my parents house the way it was. Bags so far have been a huge headache for me. My system is jacked up, I have a air leak and cant find the location of it, and my contoller is not staying put. I cheaped out and got some crappy supplies for Santi and its bitting me in the ass. lol


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i didn't pm you








I cut up more expensive things







and I didn't lay frame hahaha


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

it doesnt matter what you wanted to do with your car. if its bagged it has to sit on the ground. thats just the way it is.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

If you are happy with it then ignore all of my posts








ps cut them


----------



## Jayson13f (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (justrave)*

^^^ thanks


----------



## Jayson13f (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (justrave)*

it doesnt matter what you wanted to do with your car. if its bagged it has to sit on the ground. thats just the way it is. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ohhh, so thats the rules huh? Dont tell me what my car does or doesnt need to be sitting. I bet you dont even have bags so you wanna trash ppl that do so you can feel a lil better.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I have parts for a system does that count


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I have parts for a system does that count









nope. it's like owning a bunch of vivid dvd's and saying that you've fk'ed jenna jameson.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thank you for the clarification. 
hot dog down a hallway.


----------



## mullet_mayhem (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

You guys need to fackin relax... this thing is hott and so what if its not laying subframe..... its hotttt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to your sir


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Jayson13f)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jayson13f* »_ohhh, so thats the rules huh? Dont tell me what my car does or doesnt need to be sitting. I bet you dont even have bags so you wanna trash ppl that do so you can feel a lil better. 

it doesnt make me feel better that your car isnt low. 
blah i dont even know where to start with your bogus argument. 
if you were wearing an ugly shirt, can i only comment if i own the same shirt? what if im not wearing a shirt at all?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Jayson13f)*

Too mucha aruging going on... 
car looks good, If the owner is happy then let it be.


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

cleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeean








<3 it and i dont even like b5.5 sedans...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Too mucha aruging going on... 
car looks good, If the owner is happy then let it be. 


shut your face columbo!!!








The internet will never be happy


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
shut your face columbo!!!








The internet will never be happy






















yeha i know 
WHERE ARE MY STICKERS


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

In Oregon. I am traveling for three weeks dude







Cali


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_In Oregon. I am traveling for three weeks dude







Cali









that can wait.. I'm way mroe important than that, and you know it... shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ha ha you aren't paying my bills with your sticker orders.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Ha ha you aren't paying my bills with your sticker orders.









Looks like you should charge him more then


----------



## Jayson13f (Jun 19, 2007)

ya, Im happy with the car Santi. No worries. Only thing Im not happy bout is not having the money to buy coils and wasting and good set of Pss9's. lol


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Jayson13f)*

pssh...should have bought fk's from the start


----------



## Jayson13f (Jun 19, 2007)

ya well if I had the money i would have. I had the Pss9's for awhile b4 I wanted the air. But Im not even gonna use FK's. I got something else in works. And NO its def not freakin Bagyard.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Jayson13f)*

****'s gonna look bananas with the set setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
are you making it to h2o?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Jayson13f)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jayson13f* »_ya well if I had the money i would have. I had the Pss9's for awhile b4 I wanted the air. But Im not even gonna use FK's. I got something else in works. And NO its def not freakin Bagyard.

hmmmmm ok.


----------



## Jayson13f (Jun 19, 2007)

Santi, Im gonna try to make it to H20. I blew a lifter in the Passat so If I can get it back in time then yeah, Ill be out there. Ive already got hotels arrangments setup with some friends. R u going?


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: n****s in the point aint changed. B5 Passat Sedan. (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_i'm pretty stoked.






























x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Jayson13f)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jayson13f* »_Santi, Im gonna try to make it to H20. I blew a lifter in the Passat so If I can get it back in time then yeah, Ill be out there. Ive already got hotels arrangments setup with some friends. R u going?

Of course.. I'll be with MAsonTech booth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jayson13f (Jun 19, 2007)

ya, Ive been working with mASON and they promised me a air coil, but said cant be done by H20 after they told me they will have it ready and use me as a ginnie pig with my car. kinda upset me. Id just by the damn FK, but I busted a lifter in mt Passat. So not sure Ill make it to H20 now. It should be ready but the money the money part will be a problem. Not sure if Ill have enough to go up there 4 the show. Im stillcoring these things out ho. Just crosss our fingers, hehe


----------



## Jayson13f (Jun 19, 2007)

found another pix. Its very old, taken right after the airride was put on.


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

id be really weary about using that tank - chrome tanks are very prone to failure.
unless you had a dot aluminum tank polished


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tuddy)*

looks like the polished stainless tank that i have


----------



## Jayson13f (Jun 19, 2007)

Ive had no problems outta my tank so far. But ill keep an eye on it


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

Looks good. 
What did you run to the rear to power both compressors and amp? 4 gauge?? anything else?


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Great looking B5.5! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sloan kettering (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jayson13f (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (2slowT)*

zero gauge. Same i used for my amp, but used a splitter block that was 1 in and 2 out. So from the battery to the block then block to amp, and used the othe hole from the block to power compressors.


----------

